# You should not become pregnant or father a child while on this study.



## Haroon

Marhaba;
The following is part of a legal document:
You should not become pregnant or father a child while on this study.
How to express "father a child"?


----------



## cherine

The verb "to father" means: to beget (to become a father), or to cause a woman to become pregnant with (a child).
So I assume the sentence is addressing both genders: women shouldn't become pregnant during the study, and men shouldn't become fathers.

Here's a slightly strange sounding translation:
لا يجب أن تحمل المشاركات أثناء فترة الدراسة ولا أن ينجب المشاركون


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> Here's a slightly strange sounding translation:
> لا يجب أن تحمل المشاركات أثناء فترة الدراسة ولا أن ينجب المشاركون


Why did you use المشاركات والمشاركون?


My translation:
يجب أن تتجنبي (حدوث) حمل و يجب عليك ألا تصبح أبًا فقط أثناء فترة الدراسة؟
/
يجب على الفتيات تجنب (حدوث) حمل وعلى الشباب ألا يصبحوا آباء/ينجبوا أطفالًا وهذا أثناء فترة الدراسة؟
Or just: يجب عدم إنجاب أطفال أثناء الدراسة


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> لا يجب أن تحمل المشاركات أثناء فترة الدراسة ولا أن ينجب المشاركون


 Don't you think that in this case, it refers to getting someone pregnant, not to actually having a child?  It says women can't _get pregnant_, not that they can't _give birth_, so presumably the corresponding situation applies to men, no?

Ergo, my translation would be:

أثناء الاشتراك بالدراسة على المشاركات (الإناث) ألا يحبلن وعلى المشاركين (الذكور) ألا يُحمِلوا امرأةً.

I know the gender is indicated by the inflections, but I might still add the parts in parentheses for maximum clarity, because المشاركون is often used gender-neutrally.


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> أثناء الاشتراك بالدراسة
> المشاركين (الذكور) ألا يُحمِلوا امرأةً.


 اشتراك الدراسة؟ ,why اشتراك?
يُحمِلوا امرأة is very strange.


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> اشتراك الدراسة؟ ,why اشتراك?


 That's what "on this study" means. 


sun_shine 331995 said:


> يُحمِلوا امرأة is very strange.


 How would you say it?


----------



## Sun-Shine

-أثناء الدراسة / أثناء فترة الدراسة 
لم أسمع "الاشتراك بالدراسة" من قبل

-هنا ،ينجبوا أطفال أفضل من يُحمِلوا امرأة 
بديل يُحمِلوا: يجعلها حاملًا/ يتسبب في حملها أفضل ولكن يبقى إلى حد ما غريب ، ربما لأن هذا التعبير غير مستخدم


----------



## elroy

ربما "الاشترك بالبحث" أفضل؟
"ينجبوا" لا تفيد المعنى المطلوب
لا أستسيغ "يتسبب في حملها", وكأن الحمل شيء غير مرغوب فيه.
ربما "يجعلها" ولكن أليست "حامل" ممنوعة من الصرف؟

أثناء الاشتراك بالبحث على المشاركات (الإناث) ألا يحبلن وعلى المشاركين (الذكور) ألا يجعلوا امرأةً حامل/حاملاً.​


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> ربما "الاشترك بالبحث" أفضل؟
> ​



العبارة صحيحة ولكن ليس هنا "أليس المقصود أثناء 
الدراسة أي تأجيل الإنجاب حتى إكمال التعليم"؟


> ولكن أليست "حامل" ممنوعة من الصرف؟


​ لماذا؟ ما العلة؟

​


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> أليس المقصود أثناء
> الدراسة أي تأجيل الإنجاب حتى إكمال التعليم؟


لا، المقصود هنا دراسة علمية أو بحث علمي.


sun_shine 331995 said:


> لماذا؟ ما العلة؟


أظن أنه حدث لي التباس بين وزن فاعل ووزن أفعل.​


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> لا، المقصود هنا دراسة علمية أو بحث علمي​


إذا كان هذا هو المقصود  فالمعنى غريب جدًا ، ما معنى تأجيل الإنجاب أثناء البحث علمي


----------



## elroy

مش إنجاب، حبل. الدراسة العلمية أو البحث أو التجربة أكيد مدتها أسابيع أو حتى شهور. يعني مثلاً بقولولك تعال بكرة بدنا نعمل فحوص معاك بعدين بقولولك إعمل كذا وكذا وبعدين إرجع بعد أسبوعين، إلخ. يعني مدة التجربة أربع تشهر مثلاً. هلأ هون عم بقولوا للمشتركات تحبلوش خلال الأربع تشهر هدول، وللمشتركين الذكور ممنوع واحدة تحبل بابنك أو بنتك خلال نفس الفترة.​


----------



## ayed

The problem is in "on", does mean "_at the start of study_" or" _during_"?


----------



## elroy

"During."


----------



## cherine

sun_shine 331995 said:


> Why did you use المشاركات والمشاركون?


Because "while on this study" means they're contributing in a research (being the research subjects), not students in a class.


> Or just: يجب عدم إنجاب أطفال أثناء الدراسة


I like this, except that the sentence talks about getting pregnant, so women shouldn't even get pregnant during the study period.


elroy said:


> Don't you think that in this case, it refers to getting someone pregnant, not to actually having a child?  It says women can't _get pregnant_, not that they can't _give birth_, so presumably the corresponding situation applies to men, no?
> 
> Ergo, my translation would be:
> 
> أثناء الاشتراك بالدراسة على المشاركات (الإناث) ألا يحبلن وعلى المشاركين (الذكور) ألا يُحمِلوا امرأةً.


This sounds very strange. Doesn't "to father" mean to have a child? It feels far more natural to say ألا يُنْجِب.

It seems we may need more context here, @Haroon, what is the subject of this study that doesn't allow for pregnancy or fatherhood?


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> Doesn't "to father" mean to have a child?


 According to the dictionary it can be either "to have a child" or "to impregnate somebody."  As I said, if women can't _get pregnant_, wouldn't it make sense for fathers to not be allowed to _impregnate someone_, as opposed to actually _having a child_ (otherwise, why wouldn't they also say that women can't _have a child _during the study)?

But yes, it would help if Haroon provided the context so we didn't have to speculate!


----------



## ayed

تعلميات المشاركين
السيدات: التوقف عن الحمل أو عدم الإنجاب
الرجال: ألا يعيل طفلاً أثناء الدراسة


----------



## elroy

التوقف عن الحمل؟  كإنو شغلتها بس تحبل وطول الوقت بتحبل وبس خلال البحث مطلوب منها ما تحبلش.  أظني قصدك: *الامتناع عن* الحمل
"أو عدم الإنجاب": أول إشي قصدك "*و*" مش "أو" وتاني إشي هاي مش موجودة بالنص الأصل. النص الأصل بقولش إنو الحبلى ممنوع تخلّف خلال البحث، بقول إنو اللي مش حبلى ممنوع تحبل.
"يعيل طفلاً": هاي معناتها إنو واحدة تحبل بإبنو ولا إنو تخلّفلو ولد؟

منقدر نقول: "أثناء  البحث لا يُسمح أن تحبل أية من المشاركات/المشتركات (أني واحدة أزبط؟) (الإناث) ولا أن تحبل أية امرأة أخرى من أحد المشاركين/المشتركين (الذكور)"؟
​


----------



## Haroon

@cherine : the study is testing a new drug that maily affects re-production system.


----------



## Abbe

This information is probably helpfull:

*We do not know if the study drug will affect mother’s milk or an unborn fetus. Therefore, breast-feeding and pregnant women are not allowed to take part in the study*. 

*You should not father a child while on this study as the treatment may indirectly affect an unborn child*. If you are sexually active and are at risk of causing a pregnancy, you and your female partner(s) must use a method to avoid pregnancy that works well or you must not have sex

(Source)


----------



## elroy

Thanks for sharing this!  It confirms that what is meant here is that a man should not impregnate a woman during the study.


----------



## Abbe

Does حبل with a shadda on the b work in this context?


----------



## elroy

I don't think so.


----------



## Sun-Shine

أعتقد أن حامل تستخدم أكثر من حُبلَى
تحمل أكثر من تحبل


----------



## elroy

Both are equally common in Palestinian MSA. In colloquial Palestinian, حبلى/حبلت are more common.  In fact, I don’t think I’ve ever heard حملت, but I’ve heard حامل.


----------



## Abbe

Wehr says that both أحبل and حبل with shadda means to make someone pregnant but I guess that its not commonly used. But in a scientific context would it be understood?


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> Both are equally common in Palestinian MSA. In colloquial Palestinian, حبلى/حبلت are more common.  In fact, I don’t think I’ve ever heard حملت, but I’ve heard حامل.


I know that in palestinian you use حبلى، حبلت ,in upper Egypt حبلى is still used.
In fusha I think (حامل (ومشتقاتها is more common than حبلى



Abbe said:


> In a scientific context would it be understood?


No one would use it.
Most people will not understand ,some people who are natives will understand it but it's very strange if it is used.


----------

